# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGQ_2_10SD released

## mohamed73

New version - LGQ_2_10SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added screen lock reset for next LG Android phones :
   LG E410,E410f,E410g,E410B,E410i,E411g,E415,E415f,E415  g,E420,E425,
   E425f,E425g,E425j,E430,E430GO,E431g,E435,E435f,E43  5g,E435k,P710,
   P712,P713,P713GO,P714,P715 and P716.

----------

